# Early pregnancy bleeding



## Lisataylor (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi, I just have few questions regarding early pregnancy bleeding hope few of you can answer.

Have you bled during early pregnancy?

How long did the bleeding last?

Did you get any big blood clots?

What was the outcome?

Hope some of you can answer.

Lisa


----------



## Miracle for 2013 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Lisa,

Just wanted to post on here as I know when you experience something like this it can be very worrying.

So to answer your questions.....

Have you bled in early pregnancy? Yes, first time at 4-5 weeks, second time at 9 weeks.  Currently 9.5 weeks

How long did the bleeding last? First time lasted a week, second time lasted one afternoon.

Did you get big clots?  First time yes- 2 large clots, second time no

What was the outcome?  First time miscarried one embryo.  Second time- currently hoping I'm still pregnant with other embryo (I had two transfered, scan booked for 12 weeks)


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi I'll post properly once I check my dates but I bled from 7-14 weeks, no clots but VERY heavy bleeds, I am now sitting here feeding my 13 week old twins  

I know how worrying it is but plenty of people bleed in early pregnancy.


----------



## Mimi27 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Lisa,


I bled throughout my pg with my twins (who are 5 now), on and off, starting from six weeks until their birth. Sometimes I experienced clotting at other times not.


Though it was worrying at the time, I now know bleeding is not that uncommon. I was told as they could not see any bleeding from with in my womb, it was most likely coming from my cervix, but this was never confirmed.


Hope this is helpful to you.

  Mimi27


----------



## Lisataylor (Jan 30, 2013)

Just an update for all of you.

I had a u/s yesterday morning and the little one was fine, I got discharged from my clinic and was told to go to my GP in future few hours later a flush of blood came without any pain or cramps. The blood was so heavy that I decided to go to A&E they didn't have the facilities to scan me but told me it didn't look good and go to the clinic tomorrow and book a u/s.

I went to the clinic today and they told me I had a miscarriage yesterday.

The little one was 7 weeks, now am just thinking to go for another cycle or not as I am a private patient the cost is something that me and my hubby need to consider.

Basically just looking for someone to give there success story.

As I failed my first embryo and then I had 2 frosties left and used them in this cycle, just thinking if its a long waiting thing and wanted to know if you girls have had miscarriages and how many cycles and what was the outcome.

It's so heart breaking how one day you wake up the clinic gave you all clear and few hours later you end up with nothing, yesterday was a day I would never forget.


----------



## Mimi27 (Feb 6, 2006)

I am truly sorry to hear of your loss. To loose a much wanted pregnancy is indeed truly heart breaking. 


When I lost my babies a wonderful lady advised me to say my good bye to my babies.....so I brought two special crystal ornaments for my Christmas tree, which have always taken a special place on our tree over the past 8 years. Healing from this loss is not easy, and it does not have a time limit. For a while after my losses I was angry    
as  everybodys world kept turning, whilst mine was utterly deverstated; moving on to IVF only seemed to the only thing that help me as it gave a form of control my ttc had taken away.



When we started IVF me and my hubby agreed to try 3 times only before exploring other options to have a family. 


I cannot say what would happened if we had off got to number 3? As we were also privately funding our treatments.


I think, I ultimately I believed it would work one day, as although my pg's ended badly, I had achieved a pg......so I refused to believe I could not do it again....until my journeys outcome proved otherwise and I was able to accept it.


Now my story is near ending, I do think about my angels and always will till the end of my days, but I have learned to live with being a mummy to angels, as well as my (ivf)twins. 


Deciding on when to end this journey is a personal choice, one that I believe you and your hubby will make in your best interest......but take time to cry and hurt.


Once again I am so sorry, from one angel mummy to another   


Mim27


----------



## Lisataylor (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Mimi27

My hubby is always there for me he always has the right things to say as I have a beautiful daughter already he just tells me to look at her when I feel upset and I do and the pain doesn't go away but it goes away from my mind for a while.

We are now just trying to raise money as we want to try again somehow I am blaming myself as before the miscarriage started I hoovered the house my husband was not home and I haven't told him this but as soon as I vacuumed the house the heavy bleeding started half an hour later, in my heart I know that's what caused the miscarriage.

We have a meeting with the dr on Saturday abs hope to start the ball rolling within few months.

Just hoping next time I don't go through this again.


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss. It's so hard      Please don't think t was the hovering. If your going to miscarry I think you will. It sounds like it was inevitable with the bleed anyway...possibly   


I miscarried after my first successful DIUI. I then had to wait 2 months before cycling again and went on to get another BFP which ended with the birth of my little boy.


You need to let yourself grieve and then move on when to right for you hun


----------



## Lisataylor (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the support Juju,

Any advice on what to do during pregnancy after after and before transfer?

I really need some advice I am just trying to look for a reason on why this happend as few hours before the miscarriage the clinic discharged me and said the little one was growing as it should.


----------



## Mimi27 (Feb 6, 2006)

Please don't blame yourself, you did not do anything to cause this.......Perhaps your Dr can reassure you on this. I think its natural for anyone who loses a pregnancy, to blame themselves, looking at the could off, should off, would off, when in reality it's totally out of our control.


I am sure your hubby would tell you this also, if he knew....I hope you will believe this....I will be thinking of you on Saturday and am happy to be a listening ear.....You will get through this, I am sure you are/will be scared going forward...I think we all are on here, but we're strong as we are not alone x


Big   , mimi27


----------



## Lisataylor (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Mimi27

Will let you know what happens on Saturday the most you can do is keep trying and one day if god willing we will get there.


----------



## Mimi27 (Feb 6, 2006)

That's all we can do.


I was thinking last night, as I have pcos, I have a high risk to miscarrying and therefore, I have to have steroids after egg transfer to prevent this. I think also this help with my white cell blood count which on all my pg's has shot up. Which I believe indicates my body is trying to reject my embryo.


I also have to have support through gestrone, that I believe helps with maintaining my lining until the placenta can do its job. My sister in her IVF treatment has to intralipieds to stop her from miscarrying because she miscarried after her 1 st treatment because her bodies immune system attacks the embryo causing her to miscarry. I am not sure if these experiences can help you with any questions with your Dr Saturday....but perhaps someone else will share there experience here with you, that may prove useful.

  Mimi27


----------

